# cancel visa application



## mistbound4england (Dec 26, 2011)

I know the money will not be refunded, but how do I go about cancelling the visa applications? I can't seem to find the info on the UKBA site


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mistbound4england said:


> I know the money will not be refunded, but how do I go about cancelling the visa applications? I can't seem to find the info on the UKBA site


If you applied in US, send an email to WorldBridge, quoting your application number and other details:
https://www.visainfoservices.com/pages/SendAnEmail.aspx


----------



## MRSREILLY (Mar 14, 2012)

mistbound4england said:


> I know the money will not be refunded, but how do I go about cancelling the visa applications? I can't seem to find the info on the UKBA site


If you dont mind me asking why are canceling it?


----------

